# G3 Dropouts selber gedreht



## deimudder (19. August 2010)

Moin. Habe gelesen, dass beim M9 man endlich so schlau war und die Achslöcher der Ausfallenden geschlossen hat. Somit würde die nervige Fummelei mit den Distanzscheiben wegfallen. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob sich schon jemand mal daran gemacht hat und die Dropouts selber nachgedreht hat und diese auch mal geschlossen gebaut hat? Wahrscheinlich wird es die Dinger auch bald einzeln zu kaufen geben, aber ich denke zu einem sehr überteuertem Preis


----------



## Crak (19. August 2010)

im shop in bellingham hat einer die selbergedreht...geschlossen und mit anderer geometrie. kosten 300$


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (19. August 2010)

aber so ne fummelei ist das doch jetzt auch wieder nicht mit den offenen dropouts...


----------



## Crak (19. August 2010)

neee..aber die geschlossenen sind steifer


----------



## agrohardtail (19. August 2010)

ausserdem sitzt das rad immer optimal drin bei geschlossenen dropouts, bei offenen muss man das rad erst auf den bodenstellen damit das rad richtig drin sitzt.
somit ist das am ständer schrauben deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Monster666 (19. August 2010)

Es passen dann sehr wahrscheinlich nur noch die Original "überteuerten" Steckachsen.

Noch so nebenbei: Die Ausfallenden sind CNC Gefräst, Drehen ist meistens nur bei runden sachen möglich.


----------



## bachmayeah (20. August 2010)

hmm also ich hab weder mit der Steifigkeit oder aber mit beim Montieren Probleme gehabt...naja mir solls egal sein..


----------

